# Freaking lawyers....



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I live in a small town but only 30 mins from a metropolitan city. I've been told I should not hire an attorney from the neighboring county where the "big city" is because our local judges (both of them) can be harder on non-local lawyers. So my options are pretty limited. I came up with four possible lawyers in my town.

So yesterday I called one to set up a consultaion. Figured I'd meet with all 4 and see who I like. TWO HUNDRED dollars just for a consultation. So I ask if I retain their services, does that $200 go towards their fees? NOPE. And this is a little local 2-lawyer office.

I don't have credit cards and I don't have a lot of money to spend on a lawyer. Seems like I'll never be able to afford to be free of my crappy marriage.

Lawyers suck. Even when they're "on your side".


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

A few thoughts.

I've been through a divorce and 4 attorneys. I think it's true that the judges do get familiar with the "regular" attorneys and there's bias in the system as a result. How can there not be.. we're like the transients in a show that goes on day after day with pretty much the same cast of characters and outsiders, as in "attorneys from other towns" who don't know the judges and vice versa might not be treated as well.

So yes, there is benefit in using attorneys that know all the main players in the local court system.

It appears that the days of free consultations are pretty much out the window for the most part, 200 bucks for an initial consult is maybe even on the cheap side, and you can expect to pay anywhere from 300-500 per hour as your divorce progresses, which will initially come out of the "retainer" which can be 10-15,000 dollars.

Divorce can be expensive, it usually IS expensive, it can cost you a house, your life savings, and the problem is there's really nobody regulating the process. The attorneys know how much you make, what your assets are and quite often your divorce case drags out until the bulk of the assets are depleted in legal fees and then suddenly both attorneys come up with a settlement agreement.

Why this doesn't happen sooner is fairly easy to figure out.. 

The only ones that can possible stop the bleeding are the two divorcing parties, only if they realize that they're spending much more to fight then it would cost to just be reasonable and civil and get it done.

Yes, lawyers suck. And they're never really "on your side", although a good attorney will not try to escalate the conflict just to drag it out to pad their own pockets, so watch for the ones that say they'll get your ex for everything they've got and make unreasonable promises to you in regards to settlement.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes you're looking at upwards of $10K or more unless you can work it out on your own and that seems to rarely happen. They are NEVER on your side and yes they will drag things out just to make more fees. They will overpromise and underdeliver.

My experience is I've had a front row seat to a few nasty divorces.

It's still worth it if you're in a bad marriage. Just make payments like buying a car that you never get to drive. My best friend has no money and she's got an attorney.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

And you are just beginning...... hang on for the money draining ride. I've had to deal with at least 10 attorneys since my nightmare began. I'm so sick of it! And some of them are so incompetent the things they do never cease to amaze me. Ask for references.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

donders said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> I've been through a divorce and 4 attorneys. I think it's true that the judges do get familiar with the "regular" attorneys and there's bias in the system as a result. How can there not be.. we're like the transients in a show that goes on day after day with pretty much the same cast of characters and outsiders, as in "attorneys from other towns" who don't know the judges and vice versa might not be treated as well.
> 
> ...


This. Yes, the lawyers will drain you financially, if you let them. Between my lawyers fees and my H's lawyer, we paid just over 5K in the first 5 months and our case could've easily gone on for 2 more years. It's best to get in a position where the divorcing spouses can settle the material things and parental responsibilities without having to have a lawyer mediate. My H and I weren't civil at first.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Our situation is pretty simple. No complex financials or anything. We have no cc's, one house with some equity, 401k, etc. I know she'll get most of it. I tried to file uncontested and paid another scum-sucking lawyer $1500 for that. Then the wife made a comment about "having to move back home" if she couldn't make it on her own. Hence, I'm taking the kids and running to daddy so I don't ever have to work or have any responsibility again. So I backed off. The lawyer had done no work but didn't refund me any of my money.

I don't have $5,000 for a retainer right now. I just wish she would see what this is going to cost and play nice. But she doesn't. She doesn't want to divorce and will prolong this as long as possible to keep me taking complete care of her. We seperated twice but I can't support two households on one income.

At this point I just don't even know what to do. I feel completely stuck.


----------

